# Leaking canulas



## Natalie123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Just a quick question. I have an Accu-chek Combo pump and use Rapid -D link canulas ( the steel ones) and have been having issues with leaking which means that I get huge spikes in my blood sugars since I am not getting all the insulin I need. My nurse has recommended I go from 6mm to 8mm ones which has helped a bit - only about a few have leaked since I made the change, but obviously I need to sort this out or I will keep having spikes. I could try 10mm ones, but I find that, even with the 8mm ones, I get a bit of pain and I'm worried that 10mm will be uncomfortable. Has anyone else had this problem?

Natalie x


----------



## Redkite (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Natalie, my son uses a Veo so I'm not familiar with the Roche cannulas.  However, from what you say it sounds as though you are using a cannula with a 90 degree angle of insertion, and depending on where you site them and how slim you are, it could be that you are getting some movement in them.  Have you tried cannulas with a 45 degree angle of insertion?  The actual cannulas are longer (typically 13-17mm), but go in at an angle and are better for people with less subcutaneous fat in their cannula sites.

My son has tried two different 90deg cannulas, and had awful results with them due to unstable absorption.  But he has now been using silhouettes (45deg angle) successfully for many years.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jul 28, 2014)

I started on 45 degree ones but got a lot of discomfort - my nurse thought I might be sensitive to the plastic / teflon of the cannula but it might be worth another go. I think I have quite a bit of fat to be honest but I'll have a look into it. Thanks!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 28, 2014)

Nat - try the 8mm Flexlinks, they are Teflon but 90 degrees.

The trouble with the Tenderlinks is they are about 13mm, and OK I know we're talking on the hypotenuse with them, but it just sounds far too long to me.  I've not got shedloads of body fat, but I find them comfy enough.


----------



## ypauly (Jul 28, 2014)

I use the same one Natalie and find this happens when large amounts are delivered in one go. My solution is to use the extended feature or have two smaller amounts minutes apart.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 28, 2014)

I found the Rapid D link cannulas horribly uncomfortable.  Every time I bent over it stuck into me causing a lot of pain.  I find the flexlinks a lot more forgiving - worth a try.  Also how quickly do you have the pump set to deliver the insulin?  Mine is set to deliver in 0.01u stages per second so fairly slowly.  Haven't had any probs with leakage.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2014)

Think Natalie has the same pump as us Patti !  so it will be set the same.


----------



## ingrid (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Natalie, when I was looking into steel sets, I tried hard to find out why it was recommended to change them every 24-48 hours compared with up to 72 hours for teflon (never was able to find any actual papers/reasons & the reps/DSNs I asked had no idea...) but one of the theories I came up with was this thing called 'tunnelling' where the insulin leaks back out along the outside of the cannula. As there's less (no) give in steel cannulas, it seems more likely your surrounding flesh could pull away from the inserted cannula the longer you have them in, and tunnelling could occur??? And it would then figure that you should change them more frequently to prevent this happening?? Maybe. All hypotheses of mine but still sorta make sense in my head! 

So, just wondering how often you change the steel sets, and whether you notice the leakages get worse/more frequent the longer you have them in? 

Unfortunately (but not really!!) my theory doesn't hold up for me personally, as I've not had any leaking at all and I change them every 3 days, like the teflons. But it could well be the case for others?


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 29, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Think Natalie has the same pump as us Patti !  so it will be set the same.



I'm pretty certain that somewhere in the settings you can change the speed or amount that goes in at a time.  I recall seeing it when I was exploring the settings Trophy.  I didn't change mine as I was happy with it, just wondered if perhaps Natalie had hers set up differently.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 30, 2014)

Ooh, I'll have to have a little rummage next time I'm not attached.

I don't recall that !


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 3, 2014)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just a quick question. I have an Accu-chek Combo pump and use Rapid -D link canulas ( the steel ones) and have been having issues with leaking which means that I get huge spikes in my blood sugars since I am not getting all the insulin I need. My nurse has recommended I go from 6mm to 8mm ones which has helped a bit - only about a few have leaked since I made the change, but obviously I need to sort this out or I will keep having spikes. I could try 10mm ones, but I find that, even with the 8mm ones, I get a bit of pain and I'm worried that 10mm will be uncomfortable. Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> Natalie x



I have the same problem Natalie, I haven't found a cannula yet that I haven't had a problem with, however the 10mm works better for me than the 6 or 8mm


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 3, 2014)

Have you been onto the manufacturer ? & what did they say ?


----------

